# my version of BBB.............



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2012)

had some PM's about how i do my BBB so i figured i'd lay it out since i was starting a cure yesterday.

i start with the fat cap down....


work the knife to free the meat from on top of the bone blade...


then across the corner to the back of the blade bone.......


then work more of the meat off the bone for easier removal later ....


then stand up the butt with the fat cap to the left run the knife along the outside of the bone on the right and simply cut the butt in 1/2.......


you should have this.......


now remove the blade bone.......


i flatten any high spots.....


after squaring up the edges you should have this.......


sorta looks like bellies but these were $0.97 lb..........


now for the curring.......


i layout and weigh all the pieces and write it down on the papers they are on....


then i do the calculation for cure #1/salt/sugar in grams with the ratio of 1/7/5 for every lb of meat.


then it is as simple as measuring out for each piece.......


as for other ingredients i use 1 TBS each granulated garlic, granulated onion and coarse pepper.......


make up the bags......


sealed up with just a little room for the cure and juices to move around......


see ya in a week..............

__________________






it's all good my friend..........


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2012)

Rob, morning.....  I like the way you figure the amounts... easy....   Now, what happened to the other half of the butts ?? Fat cap for the bacon and ??


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Rob, morning.....  I like the way you figure the amounts... easy....   Now, what happened to the other half of the butts ?? Fat cap for the bacon and ??


nuthin' gets by you dave.......................i made achiote smoked pork for tacos and tamales.........i'll post it.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 3, 2012)

that looks GREAT! Lookin foward to the achiote smoked pork.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, you are right.  Those look like like bellies.  Going to be some nice BBB.

When I first saw this photo, I though the bottom left numbers were the date.  Now I see it's the weight of the cure components in grams (it is grams, right?).













IMGP2231.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 3, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Great Q-views and information on how to de-bone a butt.....I usually just chunk the bone out, cure it with along with the slab for a "cured ham" that I can use when cooking something that needs a good smoked ham flavor, like beans. I never really knew a easy way to remove the bone correctly......Thanks for posting the information, I will give it a try next time I make BBB.....ShoneyBoy


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Wow, you are right.  Those look like like bellies.  Going to be some nice BBB.
> 
> When I first saw this photo, I though the bottom left numbers were the date.  Now I see it's the weight of the cure components in grams (it is grams, right?).
> 
> ...


yup those are grams.......i use grams for cure/salt/sugar and Tablespoons for things like onion, garlic and pepper.....


----------



## lrfiv (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! Nice looking cuts of meat - the ones I've had to work with sure don't have that belly-like fat cap. Beautiful!

Where are you getting those?

Also, I'm thinking an [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]achiote smoked pork tamale sounds like something I need to try![/color]


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2012)

lrfiv said:


> Wow! Nice looking cuts of meat - the ones I've had to work with sure don't have that belly-like fat cap. Beautiful!
> 
> *Where are you getting those?*
> 
> Also, I'm thinking an achiote smoked pork tamale sounds like something I need to try!


at a local store having a sale on 2pks from IBP....


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2012)

/ icon and title  message

here is the finished product............

starting 10+ hrs of smoke with the "tube".....


after about 10.5 hrs of smoke.......


i seal them up and let them chill overnight before i slice them.....


already and time for b-fast!


thx ya'll fer watchin' and i hope this will git some of ya off the fence and show ya just how simple this is..........


and as usual.............thx for stoppin' by.

/ message  sig

__________________





it's all good my friend..........


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rob,


Looks great as always. Thanks for showing how easy this is to achieve. 


Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the Play by Play. I still have 12# of Belly to do but this is on the list...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 10, 2012)

Great tutorial and it looks like the belly I just bought. I will be making this into a wiki! Thanks!


----------



## smokeydokey (Nov 13, 2012)

Chef Rob,

As usual, another Triumph!

Really clear and concise photos and instruction.  Thanks for being so generous.

SD


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 13, 2012)

:drool!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 27, 2013)

bump for Tarbaby........this method of removing the bone is a little easier than the one i previously did that is a wikki......


----------

